# CXI 5/27/12 Christmas Island GT madness



## Boogie (Dec 2, 2011)

Christmas Island Kayak Fishing part 2
Aloha Gang I hope everyone is having a fun summer listening to their reels singing. People have been asking me lately "Why Christmas Island, what made you want to go kayak fishing there". Over the years I have heard many good things about the fishing there. I did a ton of internet research on the place and found that others had fun fishing there too. I spoke with the guys from Hawaii that had been going down over the years and every one said, "Yes the fishing is good, just go you won't regret it". I also enjoy travelling to interesting places that are off the beaten path. Christmas Island is a very isolated location. However we have a direct connection to the atoll from Hawaii. The three hour flight to a remote destination has its allure. It's just a quick flight interisland flight from Honolulu and you are in a place lost in time. Kayak fishing is brand new to the island and that is exciting to us. Allen Sansano and I introduced the very first kayaks the island has seen during our initial February 2012 Media trip. Now kayak anglers worldwide can come fish this exotic location. The experience at Christmas Island for me is very enjoyable and the local laid back way of life is very appealing. Island villagers live a very simple and modest life living in grass shacks and cooking in the ground. The local people are truly happy and joyful to be around. I have made some wonderful friends down there. When I come home to Hawaii the hustle and bustle of Honolulu always seems too get me down and I find myself wondering, "How did my life get so involved?" In Christmas Island you forget about everything. There is no terrible news of atrocious events on the TV to watch. You just forget about it all while you live and breathe fishing, taking in this incredible place. Everyday fishing is a way of life here. When you leave Christmas Island you will find yourself wanting to come back for more reality escapes.
On our last trip down to Christmas Island I went with experienced kayak anglers Joe Cambria and Danny Viscadero from the east coast. For these guys it was a long flight to reach this unique location. I met them in the Honolulu international airport for the Air Pacific 3 hour leg to Christmas. This flight service is only provided by Air Pacific and runs once a week from Tuesday to Tuesday. The cost for this round trip flight is just under $1,000 dollars. When I met Joey and Danny they were really excited to fish and check out the world largest coral atoll. We landed a quick 3 hours later at Christmas Island. The local guides Ioran and Ratuun met us with the provided truck and drove us the 45 minutes from the airport to the lodge. The drive goes by quickly and passes through some old villages. By the time you're at the lodge it's about 4:00 pm and it doesn't take long to get everything ready for fishing the next day. After a great dinner every one is off to bed for the first day of fishing. What follows is a week of the same routine. Get up early for breakfast, go fishing all day, and return to the lodge for an awesome dinner and a good night sleep. I signed a contract with a lodge called the Adventure Dive and fishing lodge owned by Ereti Tekabaia. They are located in Ronton Village very close to the local marina, the internet café, and all the main shopping areas. We have been very pleased with the service, the staff, the air conditioned rooms, and the nightly dinners served at the lodge.
There are so many types of fishing available at Christmas Island you got to really plan your time wisely to accomplish everything that is possible. You can bone fish, giant trevally fish, kayak fish, inshore bottom fish, off shore Jig, and offshore troll. You can even catch big akule all night from the local pier. You can go spear diving. This place is an incredible fishery. All of the bone fish and trevallies caught inside of the lagoon are catch and release. The lagoon is also loaded with moi, mullet, goat fish, milk fish, and snappers. Fishing offshore of the atoll you are allowed to keep fish for eating at the lodge and for the local villagers. You are even allowed to ship 25 pounds of filleted fish back to Honolulu per angler.
On the last trip down Danny, Joey, and I did a lot of offshore jigging from the kayaks. It was both fun and very productive. We caught all kinds of good eating bottom fish including groupers, snappers, and sea bass. We caught a lot of Ulua jigging too. I personally had a blast with my homemade damashi rigs catching some really big goat fish, good size uku's, and nice size yellow spot papio. I asked the cook to make me up yellow spot for breakfast and also requested that he cook whole goat fish up for my dinner. Yum. On the last trip we briefly hooked into 2 sail fish too, none of which were landed, but both provided plenty of excitement. One was hooked by trolling with the outrigger boat and one sail fish was hooked by jigging on the kayak. There is also a lot of yellow fin tuna and ono at Christmas Island. We caught them mostly trolling in the outrigger canoes.
If you have been thinking about going to Christmas Island I would say, "Yes! Just go all ready, you will enjoy the experience, and the fishing is really good." Coastal Kayak Tours is offering the cheapest fishing packages to the atoll this includes 7 nights of shared AC lodging, 6 days of fishing, breakfast, lunch, and dinner, truck transportation, and guide per 2 anglers. The outrigger boat is a great deal and a fast way to explore the lagoon and includes the gas and the captain. Split between 4 anglers this is very reasonable. Our web site http://www.christmasislandkayakfishing.com has a lot of new pictures and information pertaining to the trip. You can also contact us directly at [email protected]rs.com or by calling our office at (808) 638-9100. I really hope that more people will go to Christmas Island to fish. You will like the local people and the adventure. Christmas Isle is a pleasant reminder of how Hawaii used to be. Some people I know who have fished here are calling Christmas Island one of the last untapped fisheries in the world. Please join us on an unforgettable adventure. Aloha David Elgas aka "Boogie-D"


----------



## Boogie (Dec 2, 2011)

here a few more shots.. not used to getting the images so small..


----------



## Boogie (Dec 2, 2011)

a few more shots... many of the shote are here at http://www.christmasislandkayakfishing.com i hope some of you can make this trip someday.. you will not regret it


----------



## Boogie (Dec 2, 2011)

a few more from the shore.. you guys like slammin GT... this place is loaded.. we caught 2 that were 100 pounds and many many over 50 pounds... christmas island is a blast


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

That's what i'm talking bout! Awesome.


----------



## ckler2 (Mar 12, 2012)

hi guys, there are some pretty impressive fish there guys. great report also mate.


----------



## Boogie (Dec 2, 2011)

i have often dreamed about the christmas island near aussie land.. any one ever kayak fish that island?


----------



## Boogie (Dec 2, 2011)

hey guys.. here is a couple of videos of the trip.. they are hosted on YouTube.. i am just getting into using my gopro's and editing.. this christmas island vidoe is the first one i made.. the other one is from Danny V out of new jersey who was also fishing with me at christmas island.. these vidoes dont do the place justice.. we got lots of good pics but next time i go back i will get better video for sure.. enjoy


----------



## Boogie (Dec 2, 2011)

We got a trip planned for March 2013.. a solo guy is willing to book solo.. so this is a good opportunity to jump on a trip.. get in tocuh with me if you ever considered going to Christmas Island Atoll.. the price and the info regarding the tirp is al here www.christmasislandkayakfishing.com .. or email me at [email protected] I hope some of you members can make this epic trip..


----------

